
Ask HN: Best resources for learning Haskell interactively? - 666lumberjack
I&#x27;ve been working through &#x27;learn you a Haskell&#x27;, but even playing around with each example a bit in ghci I feel as though the lack of an immediate need to apply what I&#x27;m learning is reducing my comprehension. I found the functional programming exercises on hackerrank, which were initially great but quickly got to the point where I needed to handle IO myself (which isn&#x27;t covered for several more chapters in the tutorial I&#x27;m using). Exercism.io isn&#x27;t an option because I&#x27;m mostly working on a locked-down company machine (filling free time on an internship) and the setup fails due to some restriction or another I can&#x27;t identify, and Leetcode doesn&#x27;t support Haskell.<p>Is there a different site that will give me relatively simple (initially) problems to work through that handles I&#x2F;O itself and just asks me to write a function?
======
unhammer
I know of [https://code.world/](https://code.world/) and
[https://www.codewars.com/?language=haskell](https://www.codewars.com/?language=haskell)
and
[https://liquid.kosmikus.org/01-intro.html](https://liquid.kosmikus.org/01-intro.html)
but I've never actually tried them. (I don't have the stamina for exercises. I
read LYAH and some of RWH and then started on some actual projects, which
quickly showed me what knowledge I was missing and then I looked up stuff at
RWH/blog posts/haddocks/freenode#haskell.)

You may get more relevant answers at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/)

~~~
666lumberjack
Codewars looks great, thanks for the suggestion.

